# Tommy Brady and Lua!



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Tommy has come under fire for not registering his dog in the city of Boston. His excuse was the dog was registered in LA, but boston requires all pit bulls to be registerd, so not sure what I think, I mean pay the fee to register in both places, Tommy jeesh, lol! Then Giselle had the baby there was a huge uproar of him having a pit bull with the baby. He totally defended his dog and the pit bull. In any case, he is now using his pup in the new ugg commercial he is filming.. anything to keep busy instead of football... lol here are some pics, glad he used his own pup for the shoot 

Tom Brady Photos - Tom Brady Films a Commercial for UGG Boots with His Dog - 1 - Celebuzz

People all over the city are talking about his, ummmm, WAIST camera, lol (calling it other things though not for open forum, lol) and I love how he is bribing the pup with a stick, lol. and what cute marking on her face! love the mask!

thank goodness he cut his hair a little, I mean come on Tommy, you need to cut some moreeeeee


----------



## MWard86 (Feb 14, 2010)

My whole opinion of Tom Brady pretty much just changed. Nice post.


----------



## DaiCa (Jun 9, 2011)

MWard86 said:


> My whole opinion of Tom Brady pretty much just changed. Nice post.


Agreed  Good post & he should follow the law lol ^_~


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

HAHAHA I'm glad. I LOVE Tommy! He is so good to my city and pit bulls!! 

I know right  not like he can't afford to register them on both cities! but to be honest, I bet he didn't even think about it, lol. Now he probably will since everyone is talking about it... hopefully... lol


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

YAY finally aired on Monday night Football  Glad Lua makes an appearance


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Awwwww, his pup is super cute!!


----------



## GraceMcClendon (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice post.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

great commercial!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

So here is another one. It was family day at training camp and Giselle, her bump, Jack and Ben brought Lua to the practice. Sorry I am in love with Tommy, a hot man who takes care and loves his kids who has a bull dog! How could you NOT! lol


----------



## patty (Nov 11, 2012)

Tom needs to follow the law like everyone else. It is crazy to think that he has that much money and does not want to fork over the measley fee for registering. LOL.


----------

